# What are you going to use when there's no more T.P.?



## Lydia (Dec 1, 2009)

In the scenario of TEOTWAWKI, when all the t.p. is used up, what will you use then? I have my ideas, but I'm curious as to what others have planned for this scenario.


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

We'll use soft cloths made for the purpose. After using cloth wipes along with cloth diapers on my kids, it became pretty clear that cloth is a good alternative to TP - feels better too, lol. You can make them from any soft cloth, I made some for my babies out of old receiving blankets & t-shirts. Takes up a whole lot less space in storage. Now this assumes you will have water & a way to heat it to wash the soiled cloth. Because of a possibility of water being scarce, I still think it's a good idea to have a stock of wet wipes & TP & hopefully by the time those are gone you've had time to improve the water situation.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

A smooth flat blade with a slight curve type stick like they do in Japan. I have used them very successfully wile doing survival training in the outback.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Left hand like in other undeveloped nations. Oh wait was it the right hand? Oh well lets shake hands. :clap:


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

We already use cloth.
I started changing some of our habbits slowly to adjust to the "what if's"...like line drying our cloths (I have been experimenting with hand washing too), hand washing dishes, cloth tp, making my own soap etc. I feel like it will make any transition much easier when the time comes that we have to.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm just gonna quit pooping!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Federal Reserve Notes. They should be worthless very soon.:thumb:


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I think Obama plans on using the constitution,,,,, or is he already?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, the "pee rags" will become dual purpose. DD and I went to pee rags to lower the needs for TP. I was amazed how much better flannel felt! A TP roll now lasts a week or more in this homeschooling home of 4 (2 of "them" and 2 of "us").


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Pine cones, corn cobs....you know, the stuff we use now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, i've heard it all now!. i've seen all the TP threads but this is the first time i've heard about a flat blade with a stick.i dont imagine it's for people with piles.i thought the corn cobs were bad enough although i've yet to figure out what you all do with them. 

as for what i will do. i hope i never run out. every time there's a TP thread i have to run for my shopping list and write it down again. god only knows i can't get around here now without running into TP. ~Georgia.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> Well, i've heard it all now!. i've seen all the TP threads but this is the first time i've heard about a flat blade with a stick.i dont imagine it's for people with piles.i thought the corn cobs were bad enough although i've yet to figure out what you all do with them.
> 
> as for what i will do. i hope i never run out. every time there's a TP thread i have to run for my shopping list and write it down again. god only knows i can't get around here now without running into TP. ~Georgia.


Here is a picture of some chu-gi's that were used around 700 a.d.








Used chopsticks anyone? ound:

But nowadays 70% of Japanese homes use a Toto toilet. They offer anus washing, bidet washing, seat warming, and deodorization.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

:run: I don't want to think about it!:indif:

Crumpled up telephone book pages can be softened right up for use as stand-in toilet paper!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have at least a year or so of TP in stock. If that's gone we'll use cloths, or grass, or whatever is handy, but up until then I plan to be civilized and use TP.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You can also use a quirt bottle - it is a bit more comfy if you have warm water - especially in the winter. Or, just keep some old Tshirts around.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sea shells anyone? LOL

But seriously, the leaves of giant mullien are supposed to be a great substitute for tp. You'd have to have a lot of mullien plants though. Sycamore leaves are huge and would hold up to the use if they are slightly damp. When dry your finger would go right through.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Prolly whatever we can get our hands on. 

Otherwise, I guess like someone here mentioned a long time ago in a very similar thread... I'll just drag my backside across the grass like a dog....


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Sea shells anyone? LOL
> 
> But seriously, the leaves of giant mullien are supposed to be a great substitute for tp. You'd have to have a lot of mullien plants though. Sycamore leaves are huge and would hold up to the use if they are slightly damp. When dry your finger would go right through.


*tee hee....he doesn't know how to use the three sea shells!* :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Wipe? What is this wiping stuff? TP???

Life will go on. When tp is gone, you'll use whatever's handy... including the hand'y... why some culture's don't eat with their left hand...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Water pic anyone?


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL.

I have a confession to make in the TP arena. Because I have full sized linen closets in every bathroom, I sort of just assumed it was getting used up and kept buying a 12 pack of the Scott (septic safe stuff) every couple of weeks. Finally I realized I had a LOT of TP and cleaned out all the linen closets. 

At this point, I have accidentally acquired about 5 years worth. :blush:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, if no TP, guess the room of fabric that I have, better watch out.
I like the squirt bottle wash with soft fabric dry as a possibility.

(I do need to get my stock back up, but never as much as many here have.)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> *tee hee....he doesn't know how to use the three sea shells!* :smiley-laughing013:


 I doubt many people here will get that reference. Sadly I get it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

In the back country when I'm backpacking, because I follow the leave no trace ethics, I DON'T use TP. I use leaves, moss, rocks, snow.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

NickieL said:


> In the back country when I'm backpacking, because I follow the leave no trace ethics, I DON'T use TP. I use leaves, moss, rocks, snow.


Ummm ... correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you leaving "trace" even w/out TP?? I mean .. isn't poo .. trace?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you know that corn cobs come in many colors? Your basic corn on the cob has a white/yellow cob but indian corn and some field corn has a red/brown cob. As a gag gift, Marc has gifted the following: Three corn cobs, two red/brown and one white/yellow, tied prettily with raffia and the following instructions: Use one of the brown cobs first, followed by the white. If needed, use the last brown one.
Perhaps this might also explain the three sea shells? tee hee...
Catherine


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

JAnn . . . . Your neighbor is gonna have fun with the camera . . . as you drag yer back side in the grass . . . . . . . .

It will be the next UTube hit . . . . . . . . . . .lol


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> I doubt many people here will get that reference. Sadly I get it.


Heh, I get it too 

I had a TP emergency when I went out on a canoe camping trip with my friend. I remembered to pack a chain saw but no eating utensils or TP :huh:

What I learned from that trip was that it was a heck of a lot easier to find things out in the woods that resemble TP than it was utensils and plates. I managed to improvise on all counts. If it comes up again I suspect a world without TP will be a world without need of phone books. And once phone books are gone there are always leaves.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Rags -- I already have a bunch of cheap washcloths that I bought for the purpose, and we've already used them. (Ran out of money for TP for a while). Also use them for sanitary napkins for DD (I'm done with that, thankfully). I have a lidded waste can in the bathroom specifically for stuff like this, and just wash them. I need to get a bunch more, though.

Kathleen


----------



## skwentnaflyer (Mar 9, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Sea shells anyone? LOL
> 
> But seriously, the leaves of giant mullien are supposed to be a great substitute for tp. You'd have to have a lot of mullien plants though. Sycamore leaves are huge and would hold up to the use if they are slightly damp. When dry your finger would go right through.


they are....hubby calls em tp plants...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Just in case anyone doesn't know this already (to those that do know, my apologies).... NEVER flush anything down your toilet and into your septic tank, but toilet paper. Paper towels, pages out of book, magazine, telephone book... will get lodged in your pipes, and unless you have a plumber handy, your indoor toilet is going to be unusable. I was renovating a house one time and the owner didn't want to spend money on tp, and the workers had to provide their own.... I kept some in my truck, but wasn't up to sharing with all the others... well about two weeks 'in' the toilet wouldn't flush anymore... the painters were flushing using paper towels. Had to get a plumber to come out and snake out the lines... cost a lot more than a few rolls of tp.

You can pretty much use anything in an outhouse, as there are no pipes to clog. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
As far as the 'no trace rule' in backpacking... you actually dig a small cat hole, and bury the poo, and cover up. If it does get excavated, it'll break down soon... Unlike toilet paper or other goods, which tend to stick around, and be visible for long periods of time. Back when I was trying to explain the concept of no trace camping to first time visitors to the park, I'd tell the visitors to camp as if they were on the run from the law, and any trace they left behind could be evidence that'd lead to their capture.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Three seashells, from "Judge Dredd" starring Stalone. 

Ok, show of hands. Who here will be able to flush their toilet if TSHTF? Not me. My water is pumped by electricity. If TSHTF I will dig a hole and put a shelter around and over it. Then TS will be burried and I can use all the leaves and phone book pages I want. (maybe recycling that old phone book was a bad idea after all)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> Three seashells, from "Judge Dredd" starring Stalone.


 Close, right actor, wrong movie -- it was "Demolition Man"


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, I knew I was saving all those phone books and newspapers for something. Looks like this was it! In addition, you can use coffee filters, and they're cheap. Currently, I have about a year's worth of TP, and I consider that to be running low.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Demolition Man? Oops. Can you tell I am not a big Stallone fan? I can't even spell the man's name right. LOL


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Clothes off someones clothesline?:gaptooth:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

bowdonkey said:


> Clothes off someones clothesline?:gaptooth:


Just keep your eyes open. Granny may be sitting on the back porch willing to put a load of rack salt in your hide if you try that!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> ...
> 
> Ok, show of hands. Who here will be able to flush their toilet if TSHTF? ...


I think I have that figured out, still working on the system and haven't tested it yet. 

I have a couple of holding tanks from some old RV's. We are putting them in the attic setting on steel beams to keep them from falling thru the ceiling. The hand pump will pump water to fill the tanks and provide gravity flow water to the entire house. In summer the water will be quite warm, or even hot. For winter, we'll have to have a way to keep the water from freezing. We've been working on an idea of building a little hut over the tanks and installing a small shuttered opening to allow heat from the wood stove to rise into the hut. It probably wouldn't be enough heat to warm the water for showers, but at least would keep it from freezing so we'll be able to flush and have running water at the sinks and tubs. Pots of boiling water can be added to the tubs for baths, to the sinks for dishes, etc. 

As for the TP supply... I have a large supply stashed in black trash bags hanging from the rafters in the attic. Lots of paper goods are stored up there in trash bags. I'd love to see the look on someones face after I'm gone and they discover the stash... :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Latex gloves and fingers? ... Nevermind!

I agree that you can usually find some sort of plant material for an emergency substitute, but TP is easier if you have it.

Hadn't thought about some sort of cleanable scraping tool.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

T.P.?


Are you certain the OP wasn't asking about Tooth Picks, Tomato Paste, or Tooth Paste?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

cnichols said:


> Ummm ... correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you leaving "trace" even w/out TP?? I mean .. isn't poo .. trace?


Paper takes a heck of a lot longer to decompose then poo. especially if you mix that poo in with dirt with a stick where the bacteria can most easily break it down. Ever hike along a trail and see TP blossoms???? Much more noticable. Thus using no TP (or packing it back out in a plastic bag) leaves the wilderness looking like a wilderness for the next hikers to come along.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL Good point NickieL ... hadn't thought of it that way 

As far as TP goes, once our supply runs out we will switch to cloth. 

As far as running water and being able to flush the toilet. We have a nice creek that runs through our property. Water for flushing wouldn't be too much of an issue, although carrying it up the hill might be a bit tiring. Another alternative is Humanure Composting. 

http://humanurehandbook.com/downloads/Humanure_Handbook_all.pdf


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My Dh used to be really picky about what he wipped with. It had to be extra soft and fluffy. Last year I rescued a box of one ply industrial TP from the roadside (seriously LOL) and each roll lasted FOREVER as opposed to each roll of the soft kind. He got used to it. The other week we ran out and I bought some new stuff, he complained to me that it ran out too fast LOL!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

We only use Scott TP ... imo best bargain for the buck. I've got close to 60 rolls or so at this point. Every trip to Sams Club (when we're home that is) I end up getting another pack of like 36 rolls. Since we aren't home much, we only use (on average) a roll per month! lol

I think I've almost got the DH convinced to turn the smallest bedroom into my storage room for supplies. We have it set up as an office but it's just full of all kindsa stuff since we don't really "Use" it.

I've already proven to him that he's more than capable of building shelves. (Finally pushed him into building shelves for his green shed and one for me in the kitchen.) So I could have some lightweight shelves built by him and use those specifically for "paper goods" storage.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

*"In the scenario of TEOTWAWKI, when all the t.p. is used up, what will you use then?" *

Don't know....but I DO know I'll have 10-12 years to figure it out 

144 double rolls/box = 1 year's worth for 2 of us, and there's a lot of boxes put up.


----------



## Lydia (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome pic!  

I only have about a year's worth right now. Luckily, I live in a house too big for my own good, but the price can't be beat, so I'm getting ready to haul all of my extra stash upstairs into one of the attics (of 3), and an extra bedroom, and behind a false wall.

I like the idea of a stick actually. Less water used in washing extra cloths, I guess I'd just have to get used to the contours of my own behind.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I guess I had better get started getting a bidet put in...


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Ran across this site, the other day, while working on my DIY notebook.
http://www.survivaltopics.com/survival/how-to------outdoors/ If the link doesn't work because of the "word" in it, use this link http://www.survivaltopics.com/survival/outdoor-defecation-considerations/ and then click on How to ..... Outdoors to get to the start of the series of pages on the subject.

While all of the information won't apply in a home setting, there's a lot of information to be gleened from sites, such as this one on things that can be done at home during an emergency situation. 

Lee


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

we have about 50 thick phone books stacked away, when we had out side toilets til about 1952, we and most all poor folks had Sears and Montgomery ward catalogs in the toilets.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Great site NCLee! Wow loads of good info. My man is one that can't do it like the bears do it, he just may need to learn how...~lol~...

We save all our old socks and flannel shirts for emergency TP.

I don't recall if Sylvester ever figured out the three shells, gotta pull that DVD out and watch it again...~lol~...


----------



## jtjf_1 (Nov 7, 2009)

The good ole left hand and water. Been doing it here in Indonesia for the last 6 years and hasn't killed me yet. Though if the times get rough i will be installing a sqauty potty as it is much more convenient with the water and hand game.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing with 'leaflets three' 

We do not flush our tp NOW (an old septic, just trying to prolong it a while....)

Better get on the 'Monkey-Ward' mailing list soon


----------



## Zephaniah (Mar 16, 2010)

cnichols said:


> Ummm ... correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you leaving "trace" even w/out TP?? I mean .. isn't poo .. trace?


technically yes. However the "natural" enzymes digest the "poo" much easier than TP. One should dig a small hole though.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> I doubt many people here will get that reference. Sadly I get it.


Some of Wesley Snipes finest acting... LOL.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

The last time this topic came up I suggested a 2 gal pressurized garden sprayer as a bidet...
I think what got a few folks upset here was my joke about "Blasting Klingons off Uranus"... I don't think they had much of a sense of humor.

The Booty Blaster works and all you need is a little drying towel...DAB, DAB.
Good luck


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Trained carp.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

rhome said:


> The last time this topic came up I suggested a 2 gal pressurized garden sprayer as a bidet...
> I think what got a few folks upset here was my joke about *"Blasting Klingons off Uranus"*... I don't think they had much of a sense of humor.
> 
> The Booty Blaster works and all you need is a little drying towel...DAB, DAB.
> Good luck



ound:

I don't care who ya are, that stuff's sunny right thar! The idea is pretty good though, might have to give that a try.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I faced this conundrum this afternoon in the locker room bathroom at work. Luckily, a co-worker walked in just at the right time and could fetch me a roll. Disaster averted.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Leaves that are shiny, watch your hiney!~


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

We'll just do what the japanese used to do...


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Hilarious thread!
I recently switched the family over to all cloth. Wipes, baby wipes, toilet, glad rags, diapers. $52 a month saving, gotta like that.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Save your junk mail.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> i doubt many people here will get that reference. Sadly i get it.



i am dah law!

Until the late nineteenth century, Muslims were advised to use three stones to clean up. One favorite tool was a mussel shell, used for centuries. Until the early twentieth century, corn cobs were used.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I've made artisinal "paper" from wood pulp in small amounts for craft purposes. Nothing that would last long for writing and such.

I should tinker around and see if I can make a semi-soft paper with enough tensile strength for toilet purposes.

Might be a nice cottage industy when TSHTF.

Ye Olde Toilet Papery

Sell a personal week's worth for the price of say - a chicken?

http://www.answers.com/topic/toilet-paper
Toilet paper is a fairly modern invention, making its debut around 1880 when it was developed by the British Perforated Paper Company. Made of a coarser paper than its modern incarnation, it was sold in boxes of individual squares. In America, the Scott Paper Company made its Waldorf brand toilet paper in rolls as early as 1890. The first rolls were not perforated, and lavatory dispensers had serrated teeth to cut the paper as needed. It was a nearly "unmentionable" product for years, and consumers were often embarrassed to ask for it by name or even be seen buying it. Timid shoppers simply asked for "Two, please," and the clerk presumably knew what they wanted. To keep things discreet, toilet paper was packaged and sold in brown paper wrappers.

During the 120 years since its introduction, toilet paper has changed little, although it's now perforated, and may be scented, embossed, or colored. Recently, toilet paper manufacturers increased the number of sheets on a roll, allowing consumers to replace the roll less frequently


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Water. No reason on earth to use toilet paper or rags or whatever, right now. Get a bidet, you can have a clip on model attached to your toilet for a lot less than a couple year's worth of toilet paper.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

While water is a good idea, the problem is that if we have a major SHTF, how many people will still have flushing tiolets? Maybe folks in the country with septic tanks and some form of backup power to run the well pump. 

In my early years on the farm, we had an outhouse. Don't remember when my folks started buying the stuff on a roll. That made a fairly late appearance. There was always a stack of more suitable paper beside the seats. Usually it was plain newsprint. Just tear off a piece, crumble it up, use, toss down the hole. Sometimes a catalog, sometimes those thin brown paper bags. 

Even though we had plently of the on the farm, corn cobs were never used in our outhouse. I can't imagine people actually using them, if paper is available. Next, they'll fill up the outhouse pit too quickly. 

Lee


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Helianthus said:


> Water. No reason on earth to use toilet paper or rags or whatever, right now. Get a bidet, you can have a clip on model attached to your toilet for a lot less than a couple year's worth of toilet paper.


 Those japanese models are nice, heated water and everything. ;0) Anything is better than sticks. ;0)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Why do I find myself always reading the new posts on this thread?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

beagle . . . . . because like me you now and again need a good chuckle.

junkman . . ."save your junk mail". . . . . . .
Well the two pieces of >dish network< Very Hard "cardboard"?? that just arrived would be nye impossible to use without causing blood letting.............
Besides all that multi color ink is gotta have some lead in it......

I shutter to think of using my junk mail..........


ouch that hurts . . . . . . . . . . lol


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have to wonder about paper cuts......

I think I'll stick with the fuzzy leaves...I can find them even in winter LOL Might have to start CULTIVATING it en mass. I could get rich selling them if times get tough LOL!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

We have a gravity fed water system and a year round creek that feeds it, so I'm thinking a bidet might be nice.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

skwentnaflyer said:


> they are....hubby calls em tp plants...


Mullein leaves are shaped sorta like a foot so they ae a nice size, but they are f-u-z-z-y...leave alot of fuzz...guess if you don't mind fuzz. Wonder what Native Americans used? Probably mullein??

I once read a blog of a very very obese woman who couldn't < ahem> reach, so she used a long handled spoon. 

If your system is working well -meaning you are eating things your body is happy with, you may not need much tp at all. Butt <teehee> can you count on that? Depends pn how long your preps last.

-scrtcrk


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Get one of these pump sprayers from Home Depot or other garden store. It's used for chemical spraying.

Fill it with water, or even some kind of cleansing solution (Aloe would be nice if you have it).

Keep it in your outhouse within arms reach.

If you have solar panels or some way of heating the water, it would be even nicer during the winter.

It's only $24.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Expert Chemical 1 Gal. Pump Sprayer and Deck Cleaning Kit 
All the tools you will need to CLEAN YOUR DECK SAFELY AND EFFICIENTLY. Included in this kit: gloves, goggles, long handled brush, and pump sprayer. Conveniently assembled for use with our cleaning products, but can be used for ANY cleaning or gardening job.

Just pump up the system to pressurize the tank a bit and your good to go!

Might not be a bad idea to include something to lightly santize the water - ie, saline, alcohol, or a capful of bleach if you have it. The warm, damp spots of the body where the sun don't shine are prime breeding grounds for bacteria.

A small sink outside the outshouse with a footpump water system and a bar of soap would make it a very clean operation.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh, i have one of those hanging in the barn. never been used. i was going to throw it out when i cleaned up. might come in handy though someday.~Georgia.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

We can ditch the advice to Mr. Carter--'up your nose with a rubber hose' and tell him to 'spray your hienie till it's clean and shiny'.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> We can ditch the advice to Mr. Carter--'up your nose with a rubber hose' and tell him to 'spray your hienie till it's clean and shiny'.


:hysterical: Guess I haven't out grown "potty humor" yet.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Popcorn sports the softest cob.

Sawdust/leaf mold toilet eliminates calls to the plumber.

Does the Bible mention washing 7 times, after ?


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> Prolly whatever we can get our hands on.
> 
> Otherwise, I guess like someone here mentioned a long time ago in a very similar thread... I'll just drag my backside across the grass like a dog....


I am so glad I was not drinking anything when I read this post....it would have came right out of my nose! omg! that is funny! :rotfl:


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I'm going to blast away with my garden pump sprayer bidet, then finish off with a washrag. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> We have a gravity fed water system and a year round creek that feeds it, so I'm thinking a bidet might be nice.


Do you know, or have an idea, what your water pressure is? I've got about a 20' fall to my gravity system, and figure I have 8 or 9 pounds of pressure... don't imagine that's enough for a bidet. And don't they need 'power' to operate? And, don't you still need to 'dry off'??? afterwards???


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I equate a year around gravity spring fed water system to my area--- northern Mich.--- to . . . .33 F water temps.

Ah so . . . .you sent the guest to the pottie/bidet . . .tell em which handle to pull . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

the next scream you hear will be said guest as the ice cube water hits their tush . . . . . . . . . .


. . . .LOL................


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> I equate a year around gravity spring fed water system to my area--- northern Mich.--- to . . . .33 F water temps.
> 
> Ah so . . . .you sent the gues:teeheeottie/bidet . . .tell em which handle to pull . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> ...


So, glad I read that BEFORE I took a sip of coffee!

Just remember it's NOT fair to try the system out on your mother-in-law first :teehee:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

But the good side is as MIL issues the statement:

. . "I shall not return" . . . .


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That ice cube scream made me scream, with laughter! Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Apparently we will have to go shop/beg at Christy/Andy/FarmerWilly's houses.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> Oh, i have one of those hanging in the barn. never been used. i was going to throw it out when i cleaned up. might come in handy though someday.~Georgia.


If it's really old, you might want to check it out from time to time. The chemicals tha make plastic soft will eventually evaporate and the plastic might become hard and brittle - reducing the effective use of the product.

Maybe an old fashioned metal fire extinguisher - the kind you fill with water and pump up - might be a better long term option.

Otherwise, the plastic in that garden sprayer should last at least 10 years in a cool dry place.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Freya said:


> Apparently we will have to go shop/beg at Christy/Andy/FarmerWilly's houses.


I can hold it as long as the next fella, but that'd be a far piece to go for tp....


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I would think that the water and at least a wash rag one that can be cleaned would be best in that situation. 

thouse stuck on paper well a press is easy enough to build and I would think that in a shtf situation many would have to grow the grain they use after the preps run out, seems the chaff and other parts could be made into a workable pulp slurry and pressed into a paper form with out too much extra labor?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

wash with water


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder if I can make a papyrus type paper from all the Japanese knotweed clogging our river bank
If the ancient Egyptians could, why not??


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

beaglebiz said:


> I wonder if I can make a papyrus type paper from all the Japanese knotweed clogging our river bank
> If the ancient Egyptians could, why not??


That stuff is taking over the roadsides here in SE Ohio!!!!!!!


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010...tage-good-raw-material-wiped/?test=latestnews 

This may become an issue sooner than expected.

Guess it's a good think I've started stocking phone books and newspapers.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i just knew i shouldn't have clicked on that link. i'm heading to wallyworld in the morning. i'll be sure to have tp at the top of the list again. in this little room here i have 600 double rolls in this closet alone.it's just a small closet and it's jammed to the ceiling. i'll probably need help for this eventually. ~Georgia.


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

JuliaAnn said:


> I guess like someone here mentioned a long time ago in a very similar thread... I'll just drag my backside across the grass like a dog....


Maybe just use the dog? :shrug:


----------

